# Tax Return Question



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

Just curious if anyone could let me know about reporting income received from an out of town detail when no additional forms were generated. I worked two details in a neighboring town and only received two separate payment invoices for the gross amount (no state or federal taxes were deducted). Although the gross amount was less than $600, I was curious if it needs to be reported and additionally, how it is to be claimed (ie. 1099 misc w/ no form)? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Police officers should always hire a CPA who is familiar with the unique exemptions of our profession to do their taxes.


----------



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you USMC. I appreciate the quick response.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't ask don't tell


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

600$ ..? what 600 dollars???


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I had this happen to me several years ago. I had worked details for several small towns, and taxes were not withheld. I took a huge hit at the end of the year.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe Geithner can show some of his Turbo Tax secrets.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Under $600, no need to report and won't generate a 1099


No, no, no! Just because the payor does not report the payment to the IRS, does not mean that it does not need to be reported on your 1040. Saving a few bucks in taxes is NOT worth an audit and interest/penalties/criminal charges for failure to report income.

There is a very easy answer to this question. Did you get paid for work performed? Then it should be reported.


----------



## adambobadam (Apr 19, 2007)

Correct, phuzz.... Sorry OFFKPD. Save yourself a lot of hassle later and report the income. The peace of mind is worth a couple of bucks off this years return. And you're crazy not to have a tax professional who specializes in law enforcement clientele.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

No longer an issue because soon Odrama will just have working people sign over their check to the govt to be redistributed to the really needy.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

If you're in law enforcement, you NEED a good accountant that knows the ins and outs of law enforcement. Otherwise, you are missing out on a lot of deductions.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, it worked for "Tax Break Timmy" Geithner....

Seriously, it's income and has to be reported...and you should have a tax guy doing your taxes. Doing your own taxes is like a lawyer representing himself...


----------

